# Gluten free at disney



## itradehilton (Sep 5, 2009)

Does anyone with experience on the subject please let me know which of the sit down restaurants has a large variety of Gluten free items. I know Disneyland does a great job providing GF food. We will be going to Disneyworld for the first time and need some advice.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Sep 5, 2009)

I think DVC Mike has experience in this area. Hopefully he will chime in here.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, Disney is the BEST when it comes to catering to anyone with any type of handicap or dietary limitation.

My son has severe allergies to wheat (and all gluten), soy, dairy, beef, chicken, peanuts and more.

Whenever we go to Disney, we just call ahead to let them know we are coming with the type of allergies my son has.  When we get there, we speak to the chef at that restaurant and he prepares a custom meal for my son.

My sons favorite restaurant is Hollywood and Vine.  We always go there just for him.

Same is true of Disney Cruises.  So, my son is a HUGE fan of Disney.


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Sep 5, 2009)

BocaBum99 said:


> Yes, Disney is the BEST when it comes to catering to anyone with any type of handicap or dietary limitation.
> 
> My son has severe allergies to wheat (and all gluten), soy, dairy, beef, chicken, peanuts and more.
> 
> ...



I have heard the same thing!


----------



## DVC Mike (Sep 5, 2009)

Twinkstarr said:


> I think DVC Mike has experience in this area. Hopefully he will chime in here.


 
My wife has celiac's (gluten intolerance) and is allergic to soy, vinegar, and strawberries. Oh, she's also a vegetarian. It makes it very difficult for her to dine out.

Disney does a great job of accomodating her needs. We just note "allergies" on the TS reservation, and the chef comes out and discusses her allergies and what they might prepare for her. Sometimes, she can have things off the menu and other times they prepare a special creation just for her.

That's why we eat out at a TS restaurant every night we're at WDW!


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 5, 2009)

Boccabum99 thanks for the name of the restaurant. If anyone else has names of sit down restaurants that have a good selection of GF food please share. I want to make my dinner reservations at places with the most choices.

DVC Mike do you know if there is a good grocery store nearby that sells GF food. We like to have breakfast in the room so I need to know if I should pack a bag of food to bring or if a store is close by.


----------



## DVC Mike (Sep 5, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> DVC Mike do you know if there is a good grocery store nearby that sells GF food. We like to have breakfast in the room so I need to know if I should pack a bag of food to bring or if a store is close by.


 
My wife brings most of her GF items down with us. Anything else we need, we go to Publix.


----------



## Jestjoan (Sep 5, 2009)

I wish that since Disney is so good meeting people's dietary needs, that they would build some nursing homes and retirement homes (neither DH nor I can remember the correct term at the moment  ) I am really worried about that in my future. Who will look out for all my intolerances..........

OK, found it, assisted living.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Sep 6, 2009)

itradehilton said:


> Boccabum99 thanks for the name of the restaurant. If anyone else has names of sit down restaurants that have a good selection of GF food please share. I want to make my dinner reservations at places with the most choices.
> 
> DVC Mike do you know if there is a good grocery store nearby that sells GF food. We like to have breakfast in the room so I need to know if I should pack a bag of food to bring or if a store is close by.



I think it works the other way.  You pick the style of food you want and they will cater to your needs.   Disney is REALLY good at helping people with food allergies.

For instance, when we go for Teppanyaki at in EPCOT Japan, they prepare him salmon.  When we go to Hollywood and Vine, he gets pork tenderloin.  It's very easy for them to go off menu to meet your needs.  They will have available ingredients based on the cuisine of the restaurant.  If you like those spice and flavors, they can make it gluten free.

Well, I think you may have trouble going to the boulangerie in France.  But, it wouldn't surprise me if they had some gluten free items.


----------



## itradehilton (Sep 6, 2009)

That sounds great DS loved having pizza like a regular kid at Disneyland. It will be nice not to haul the bottle of tamari to the japanese restaurant.


----------



## goofygirl17 (Sep 7, 2009)

DH has gluten-intolerance and when we stayed at POFQ a couple of years ago he ordered a burger without a bun at the CS restaurant.  The chef asked why and then ordered gluten-free buns for the rest of the week so DH could have a regular sandwich!


----------

